# Electric doesn't mean slow



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

An engineer out in California has built a prototype electric car that can blow the doors off of just about anything else on the road. Of course, it is built around a race car chasis so it's not exactly street legal, but it is a start. There are plans in the works for a mass production version selling for about 100K. You can read more about it on CNN: http://money.cnn.com/2006/05/04/technology/business2_wrightspeed/index.htm?cnn=yes .


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Wow what a car! If they want 100k for it to start how long before there's econo versions?


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

Maybe electric doesn't mean slow.
But efficient electric, or diesel, or hybrid, does mean slow.

What's wrong with slow?


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

JAK said:


> Maybe electric doesn't mean slow.
> But efficient electric, or diesel, or hybrid, does mean slow.
> 
> What's wrong with slow?


Its funny how things change -- back when I was in high school (about a million years ago), a car that did zero to sixty in 12 seconds was a hot rod. Now I have a Prius that does zero to sixty in 12 seconds, and a lot of people think its a dog. 
But, its plenty fast enough for me -- and nice to fill up on $20 a tank.

Gary


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

SolarGary said:


> Its funny how things change -- back when I was in high school (about a million years ago), a car that did zero to sixty in 12 seconds was a hot rod. Now I have a Prius that does zero to sixty in 12 seconds, and a lot of people think its a dog.
> But, its plenty fast enough for me -- and nice to fill up on $20 a tank.
> 
> Gary


Need to rethink that Gary. My 68 Plymouth RR did the 1/4 mile in 11.7 sec at 110 mph. 0 to 60 in 12 seconds never was a hotrod. 12 sec in the 1/4 was a hotrod.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

lol, stop it you guys. i miss my muscle cars. i had two 72 cutlass', a 1970 fairlane, and a few highway rockets like a 76 monte carlo, a 1969 catalina and a 1973 buick century. the catalina was awesome when the high gear kicked in on the highway at about 70 mph. when it shifted to high you felt like you were in a jet at takeoff! those were the days.


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

What if you did this. Small 20HP diesel engine with fuel injection, maximum efficiency at 10 HP, but with up to 40HP available for short bursts.The short bursts are achieved by using compressed air rather than a trubocharger. The compressed air is recharged using air brakes when you stop or slow down. Because the air is already compressed the engine will not need to do as much work on the compression stroke. In fact, it can function as a two stroke when in boost power mode. Since the power is still modest at 40HP the engine will still be easy to control, though the valve timing and engine balancing does get a little freaky.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

......."Those were the days"..........yup

and what did a gallon of gas cost then ... ?

Damn


----------



## speedfunk (Dec 7, 2005)

Ross said:


> Wow what a car! If they want 100k for it to start how long before there's econo versions?


When batteries become cheap... :shrug: 

hopefull sometime in my lifetime...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I have to admit I've not looked at hybrid cars today; but I always wondered if you couldn't build an all electric car and use a gas or diesel power generator to recharge the batteries on the go. Like old diesel electric submarines, etc. With lighter faster charging batteries maybe a small genset cranks up when you need a fast charge and use additional solar to recharge while you shop then you drive home without the generator necessarily running


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

Ah, I remember when I was always "car poor"....Wait a minute, I still am. I had a 68 Shelby GT500. All the guy said I had the strongest neck mussels in town. Buying tires wa a major expense.


----------

